# Грыжа диска. О лечении и физической реабилитации



## александр 76 (22 Дек 2012)

Титарчук А.Б. написал(а):


> в этом случае не пишется о переломе..и даже после операции.И не нужно аналогию проводить..какой то грыжи..с переломом)) Доктор Александр Т Вы с точки зрения невролога - практика абсолютно правы и с грыжей и с иммобилизацией при ней, при правильном ведении, действительно есть регресс. Я тоже пациентам с большими размерами грыжи рекомендую относиться в остром и подостром периоде к этому состоянию так: представте, что у Вас там перелом, только в этом случае возможен выход из подострого периода, а не перевод его в острый период. Деятелей видел много! Были и такие, которые с грыжей Л5-С1 в 12-13 мм пытались закачивать грыжу при помощи пауэрлифтинга - кроме как ..иотизм я это не называю. Каждый выбирает свою дорогу сам. По поводу иммобилизации - я вообще без неё не лечу - результаты в большинстве случаев - положительные. Здесь зависит от понимания проблемы и доступности правильной ортопедической коррекции в том городе, где практикует врач.


многоуважаемые врачи......так как вы упоминаете мою фразу в смс -то отвечу.Я имел ввиду не путать перелом с грыжей при ношении корсета.От врачей конечно можно услышать разное лечение).но я предпочитаю включать свой мозг и делить некоторые советы на 9 или 12)))..Здесь человек пишет что у него слабые мышцы ..он сам об этом знает..и вы советываете корсет..прямой путь на операцию .Вообщем к инвалидности.А уважаемому Титарчуку я говорю..пауэрлифтинг для закачки спины...идиотизм.НО тренажеры.гантели это супер.Чем и занимаюсь сейчас


----------



## Александр Ткачев (22 Дек 2012)

александр 76 написал(а):


> многоуважаемые врачи......так как вы упоминаете мою фразу в смс -то отвечу.Я имел ввиду не путать перелом с грыжей при ношении корсета.От врачей конечно можно услышать разное лечение).но я предпочитаю включать свой мозг и делить некоторые советы на 9 или 12)))..Здесь человек пишет что у него слабые мышцы ..он сам об этом знает..и вы советываете корсет..прямой путь на операцию .Вообщем к инвалидности.А уважаемому Титарчуку я говорю..пауэрлифтинг для закачки спины...идиотизм.НО тренажеры.гантели это супер.Чем и занимаюсь сейчас


Александр, здесь я согласен, включать мозг это первое что должны делать врачи и пациенты, не у всех получается, но стараться надо )).. Второе, где вы взяли понятие слабые мышцы? для каждого человека существует понятия минимальна мышечная масса, для достижения которой он не должен часами проводить в тренажерных залах, (минимальная зарядка, спорт для "души" я допускаю).. в противном случае, если достигнуть "титанового" мышечного корсета, вам придется всю жизнь держать этот уровень, а в мире это еще никому не удавалось в процессе старения! Это как разогнать автомобиль до 150 км/ч )) быстро, круто..но все время ли вы сможете поддерживать заданную скорость? Третье, периодическое ношения корсета в острый и подострый периоды имеет под собой научную основу.. И даже постоянное ношение в течение года не сможет привести к "атрофии или значительной слабости" )) И последнее, кто вам сказал что мышечный корсет напрямую связан с грыжей? )


----------



## александр 76 (22 Дек 2012)

АлександрТ написал(а):


> Александр, здесь я согласен, включать мозг это первое что должны делать врачи и пациенты, не у всех получается, но стараться надо )).. Второе, где вы взяли понятие слабые мышцы? для каждого человека существует понятия минимальна мышечная масса, для достижения которой он не должен часами проводить в тренажерных залах, (минимальная зарядка, спорт для "души" я допускаю).. в противном случае, если достигнуть "титанового" мышечного корсета, вам придется всю жизнь держать этот уровень, а в мире это еще никому не удавалось в процессе старения! Это как разогнать автомобиль до 150 км/ч )) быстро, круто..но все время ли вы сможете поддерживать заданную скорость? Третье, периодическое ношения корсета в острый и подострый периоды имеет под собой научную основу.. И даже постоянное ношение в течение года не сможет привести к "атрофии или значительной слабости" )) И последнее, кто вам сказал что мышечный корсет напрямую связан с грыжей? )


Не хочу я с вами дискуссировать..мне это незачем))по некоторым пунктам с вами соглашусь только
1.да не так выразился" минимальная мышечная масса".Вы врач-вы и выражайтесь правильно.Я просто маленький человек вылелечивший себя сам
2.да..придется жить всегда так..держать уровень..заниматься
А мышечный корсет напрямую  связан с грыжей.
Вдобавок хочу написать..если есть "деньги"-то купить можно все.:многие лекарства и пить думать..как они нам помогают,делать операцию-и думать что это спасло и все вы опять новый человек.Врачи за ваши деньги вам пришьют руку..наростят грудь..что угодно.Только мозг не купить..и не сделают они там ничего.А люди не хотят думать.Сидят за компами сутками..жрут безмерно всякую дрянь..и потом хотят с помощью таблеток либо операции быстренько излечится.


----------



## Титарчук А.Б. (22 Дек 2012)

Александр, если без фанатизма, то можно всё.


----------



## Александр Ткачев (22 Дек 2012)

александр 76 написал(а):


> Не хочу я с вами дискуссировать..мне это незачем))по некоторым пунктам с вами соглашусь только
> 1.да не так выразился" минимальная мышечная масса".Вы врач-вы и выражайтесь правильно.Я просто маленький человек вылелечивший себя сам
> 2.да..придется жить всегда так..держать уровень..заниматься
> А мышечный корсет напрямую связан с грыжей.
> Вдобавок хочу написать..если есть "деньги"-то купить можно все.:многие лекарства и пить думать..как они нам помогают,делать операцию-и думать что это спасло и все вы опять новый человек.Врачи за ваши деньги вам пришьют руку..наростят грудь..что угодно.Только мозг не купить..и не сделают они там ничего.А люди не хотят думать.Сидят за компами сутками..жрут безмерно всякую дрянь..и потом хотят с помощью таблеток либо операции быстренько излечится.


 
по второму пункту: не всегда это возможно..
как сказано чуть выше, без фанатизма! Здесь согласен, без него нужно и заниматься и лечится и относится к проблеме. И отношение к проблеме особенно важно! Я был на конференции по боли в спине в Дании, так вот, один старенький американский профессор сказал - Lumbar pain is our human experience (по русски это не так красиво звучит (( ... но суть этого выражения я думаю будет вам понятна, не надо зацикливаться на ней, это всего лишь наша жизнь )
И напоследок про мышцы, не надо списывать все на них, почитайте анатомию, физиологию, патофизиологию и биомеханику п-ка...и вам много станет понятно..


----------



## александр 76 (22 Дек 2012)

АлександрТ написал(а):


> по второму пункту: не всегда это возможно..
> как сказано чуть выше, без фанатизма! Здесь согласен, без него нужно и заниматься и лечится и относится к проблеме. И отношение к проблеме особенно важно! Я был на конференции по боли в спине в Дании, так вот, один старенький американский профессор сказал - Lumbar pain is our human experience (по русски это не так красиво звучит (( ... но суть этого выражения я думаю будет вам понятна, не надо зацикливаться на ней, это всего лишь наша жизнь )
> И напоследок про мышцы, не надо списывать все на них, почитайте анатомию, физиологию, патофизиологию и биомеханику п-ка...и вам много станет понятно..


Спасибо..я начитался вдоволь всего..голова кипела))..а что касается грыжи..правильно зацикливаться не нужно но..и в панику впадать не нужно.что типа операция спасение.Вообще не дай бог..но сложно общаться с врачами..не прошедшее через ЭТО.а только знающие в теории.А заниматься нужно ПОСТОЯННО.Вы же питаетесь каждый день??
вдобавок скажу я себя отлично чувствую.Из за того что полегчало работать начал сутками..так что иногда времени заняться собой нету..за это себя иногда грызу)).
Вдобавок..не хочу не с кем спорить..Вы "светилы наук"..вам и слово..только далеко не всем вашим словам нужно доверять и верить.Были очень горькие опыты


----------



## Uleys (22 Дек 2012)

АлександрТ написал(а):


> Александр, здесь я согласен, включать мозг это первое что должны делать врачи и пациенты, не у всех получается, но стараться надо )).. Второе, где вы взяли понятие слабые мышцы? для каждого человека существует понятия минимальна мышечная масса, для достижения которой он не должен часами проводить в тренажерных залах, (минимальная зарядка, спорт для "души" я допускаю).. в противном случае, если достигнуть "титанового" мышечного корсета, вам придется всю жизнь держать этот уровень, а в мире это еще никому не удавалось в процессе старения! Это как разогнать автомобиль до 150 км/ч )) быстро, круто..но все время ли вы сможете поддерживать заданную скорость? Третье, периодическое ношения корсета в острый и подострый периоды имеет под собой научную основу.. И даже постоянное ношение в течение года не сможет привести к "атрофии или значительной слабости" )) И последнее, кто вам сказал что мышечный корсет напрямую связан с грыжей? )


Уважаемый доктор, а правильная осанка-способствует правильному распределению нагрузки на позвоночник? А что формирует правильную осанку, как не мышцы, находящиеся в оптимальном тонусе? А снятие излишней нагрузки на соответствующий отдел позвоночника вследствие постановки правильной осанки-может влиять на динамику грыжи?


----------



## Титарчук А.Б. (23 Дек 2012)

Кстати, если носить корсет постоянно он тоже превращается в яд! Вода сверх меры убивает! Лекарственная терапия построена на дозировках. В упражнениях тоже самое.


----------



## александр 76 (23 Дек 2012)

То есть если делать упражнения постоянно -это вред??)))


----------



## Титарчук А.Б. (23 Дек 2012)

Вопрос к Александру 76, а Вы упражнения делаете постоянно? Как вы думаете, какую мышцу необходимо развивать, чтобы справиться с грыжей, например на уровне L5-S1?


----------



## александр 76 (23 Дек 2012)

Титарчук А.Б. написал(а):


> Вопрос к Александру 76, а Вы упражнения делаете постоянно? Как вы думаете, какую мышцу необходимо развивать, чтобы справиться с грыжей, например на уровне L5-S1?


я делаю каждый день(так же как и питаюсь)..у меня секвестр 16 мм L5..и две небольшие 6 и 7мм которые выше.Я не знаю что вы имеете  ввиду под словом справиться с грыжей?..мне главное чтобы я жил нормально полноценной жизнью..вообщем боли меня не беспокоят вообще..поднимаю все тяжести как и раньше..только с головой..а не как раньше с дури.Конечно одними упражнениями дело не будет.Да и не принципиально заниматься каждый день..главное заниматься


----------



## Александр Ткачев (23 Дек 2012)

александр 76 написал(а):


> я делаю каждый день(так же как и питаюсь)..у меня секвестр 16 мм L5..и две небольшие 6 и 7мм которые выше.Я не знаю что вы имеете ввиду под словом справиться с грыжей?..мне главное чтобы я жил нормально полноценной жизнью..вообщем боли меня не беспокоят вообще..поднимаю все тяжести как и раньше..только с головой..а не как раньше с дури.Конечно одними упражнениями дело не будет.Да и не принципиально заниматься каждый день..главное заниматься


Скорее всего этих размеров у вас уже нет....  Сравнение регулярности упражнений и питания не правильно ).. За питание отвечает самая древняя структура мозга, лимбическая система.. и упражнений уж там точно нет )) ... а если бы были, то по утрам ваша собака (если есть) тоже делала бы зарядку вместе с вами  )).. У всего должно быть обоснование.. Современный образ жизни человека однозначно лишил тех постоянных нагрузок (упражнений), которые были у наших предков, поэтому необходимо как то компенсировать это отсутствие, и конечно же с умом ))
Про введение лекарств согласен с Владимиром, разницы нет ), ну если только любить уколы ))...  А вот про миорелаксанты не согласен, все же мое мнение что это по большей части это защитный механизм..


----------



## Александр Ткачев (23 Дек 2012)

Uleys написал(а):


> Уважаемый доктор, а правильная осанка-способствует правильному распределению нагрузки на позвоночник? А что формирует правильную осанку, как не мышцы, находящиеся в оптимальном тонусе? А снятие излишней нагрузки на соответствующий отдел позвоночника вследствие постановки правильной осанки-может влиять на динамику грыжи?


Я согласен с этим, но ключевое слово - "Оптимальном"... очень многие почему-то думают что примитивными упражнениями мы можем заново отстроить мышечный корсет.. Друзья, там все не так просто, как кажется ))) Я не противник упражнений, я противник подмены понятия "Оптимальный" ))


----------



## александр 76 (23 Дек 2012)

АлександрТ написал(а):


> Скорее всего этих размеров у вас уже нет.... Сравнение регулярности упражнений и питания не правильно ).. За питание отвечает самая древняя структура мозга, лимбическая система.. и упражнений уж там точно нет )) ... а если бы были, то по утрам ваша собака (если есть) тоже делала бы зарядку вместе с вами )).. У всего должно быть обоснование.. Современный образ жизни человека однозначно лишил тех постоянных нагрузок (упражнений), которые были у наших предков, поэтому необходимо как то компенсировать это отсутствие, и конечно же с умом ))
> Про введение лекарств согласен с Владимиром, разницы нет ), ну если только любить уколы ))... А вот про миорелаксанты не согласен, все же мое мнение что это по большей части это защитный механизм..


а вот здесь хотел обратить внимание к модераторам...вы за такое же меня блокировали.хотя возможно к "врачам" у вас другое отношение..отвечу вам Александр Т я уверен что у меня те же размеры но в ближайшее время они у меня уменьшатся КСтати насчет собак и животных....если бы мы делали тоже самое что и они..мы бы были здоровы...а не обращались к " вам"


----------



## Sheila (23 Дек 2012)

александр 76 написал(а):


> КСтати насчет собак и животных....если бы мы делали тоже самое что и они..мы бы были здоровы...а не обращались к " вам"


Если обратить внимание на животных - они по большей части либо бегают, либо лежат, сидят или стоят крайне редко. А мне это в голову как-то не приходило, пока один из врачей не сказал. Вот и нам так надо, но к сожалению с нынешним образом жизни так не получается. А домашних животных мы портим - они тоже восновном толстые и больные...


----------



## Александр Ткачев (23 Дек 2012)

Точно, но к сожалению современная жизнь не позволяет нам вернутся к истокам эволюции) уверены вы будете после повторного снимка, а то что сейчас называется догадка )


----------



## александр 76 (23 Дек 2012)

АлександрТ написал(а):


> Точно, но к сожалению современная жизнь не позволяет нам вернутся к истокам эволюции) уверены вы будете после повторного снимка, а то что сейчас называется догадка )


я не пойму..что вы пишете мне в ответ..одни какие то домыслы.повторюсь с вами со всеми в  дискуссию вступать не собираюсь.Так как знаю свой  результат пройденный самим .а с вами спорить НЕ ХОЧУ.


----------



## Александр Ткачев (23 Дек 2012)

александр 76 написал(а):


> я не пойму..что вы пишете мне в ответ..одни какие то домыслы.повторюсь с вами со всеми в  дискуссию вступать не собираюсь.Так как знаю свой  результат пройденный самим .а с вами спорить НЕ ХОЧУ.


Я пишу доказанные факты а домыслы как раз у вас ) согласен, не будем спорить, тем более вы довольны своим результатом, а это главное..


----------



## Uleys (23 Дек 2012)

АлександрТ написал(а):


> Я пишу доказанные факты а домыслы как раз у вас ) согласен, не будем спорить, тем более вы довольны своим результатом, а это главное..


Скажите, уважаемый доктор, а у Ваших пациентов наблюдается улучшение при назначаемом Вами лечении? Можете привести реальную историю болезни? Были у Ваших пациентов с серьезными проблемами случаи, когда они не только возвращались к полноценной жизни, но и чувствовали бы себя после Вашего лечения гораздо лучше чем до возникновения проблем? Приведите пример, пожалуйста. Без конкретных примеров-это все лишь красивое оперирование красивыми терминами.


----------



## Александр Ткачев (24 Дек 2012)

Uleys написал(а):


> Скажите, уважаемый доктор, а у Ваших пациентов наблюдается улучшение при назначаемом Вами лечении? Можете привести реальную историю болезни? Были у Ваших пациентов с серьезными проблемами случаи, когда они не только возвращались к полноценной жизни, но и чувствовали бы себя после Вашего лечения гораздо лучше чем до возникновения проблем? Приведите пример, пожалуйста. Без конкретных примеров-это все лишь красивое оперирование красивыми терминами.


Реальную историю в чем? В словах или снимках? А то написать то я тут такое могу, что со всей страны поедут лечится )) при правильном подходе улучшения можно добиться у большинства, но временные рамки у всех будут отличатся..гораздо лучше чем до возникновения проблемы?? Это уже фантастика ) если проблема возникла однажды, она периодически будет о себе напоминать.. А реальные истории есть и у неврологов и мануальных терапевтов и даже бабушка которая подорожник прикладывает к больному месту..  Я привык верить не только качеству жизни пациентов после лечения, но еще и повторным снимкам )) а на них бывали за 20-30 дней значительные уменьшения грыжи, но конечно в общей массе процесс более длительный ) и уменьшение грыжи я не приписываю себе в заслугу, здесь природные механизмы )))


----------



## александр 76 (24 Дек 2012)

АлександрТ написал(а):


> Реальную историю в чем? В словах или снимках? А то написать то я тут такое могу, что со всей страны поедут лечится )) при правильном подходе улучшения можно добиться у большинства, но временные рамки у всех будут отличатся..гораздо лучше чем до возникновения проблемы?? Это уже фантастика ) если проблема возникла однажды, она периодически будет о себе напоминать.. А реальные истории есть и у неврологов и мануальных терапевтов и даже бабушка которая подорожник прикладывает к больному месту.. Я привык верить не только качеству жизни пациентов после лечения, но еще и повторным снимкам )) а на них бывали за 20-30 дней значительные уменьшения грыжи, но конечно в общей массе процесс более длительный ) и уменьшение грыжи я не приписываю себе в заслугу, здесь природные механизмы )))


Хотим реальные факты..а не разговоры про бабушек


----------



## Александр Ткачев (24 Дек 2012)

Ну вот есть старый пример https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/11258/


----------



## Uleys (24 Дек 2012)

АлександрТ написал(а):


> Реальную историю в чем? В словах или снимках? А то написать то я тут такое могу, что со всей страны поедут лечится )) при правильном подходе улучшения можно добиться у большинства, но временные рамки у всех будут отличатся..гораздо лучше чем до возникновения проблемы?? Это уже фантастика ) если проблема возникла однажды, она периодически будет о себе напоминать.. А реальные истории есть и у неврологов и мануальных терапевтов и даже бабушка которая подорожник прикладывает к больному месту.. Я привык верить не только качеству жизни пациентов после лечения, но еще и повторным снимкам )) а на них бывали за 20-30 дней значительные уменьшения грыжи, но конечно в общей массе процесс более длительный ) и уменьшение грыжи я не приписываю себе в заслугу, здесь природные механизмы )))


Ну во-первых это не фантастика, я подобных людей встречал. А во вторых... что я хочу от доктора? Пришел к нему пациент с болью, доктор (если не направил на операцию) назначил лечение, вследствие этого лечения ушла боль, человек смог нормально двигаться. Может быть даже наметилась какая-то положительная динамика... Тут , как я понимаю, задача доктора посоветовать как себя вести дальше и отпустить с миром. Вопрос о конкретных результатах снят) Но возник другой вопрос: а какие советы Вы даете пациентам, которых "выписываете"?


----------



## александр 76 (24 Дек 2012)

Мне вот интересно мнение ваше Александр Т!!Почему я обратившись к нашим специалистам в Украине (не буду называть их имена)все однозначно сказали операция..и я спрашивав у них неужели нет консервативного лечения..все отвечали нет..вам ничего не поможет..ответьте пожалуйста мне на это


----------



## Александр Ткачев (24 Дек 2012)

Главный совет это возвращаться к обычной жизни и не зацикливаться на проблеме, не сидеть на форумах и не искать чудо ))) как сказал по моему Фрейд,излечение через осознание ) а осознание здесь одно, эта проблема не такая глобальная и страшная, как многие думают ))


----------



## Александр Ткачев (24 Дек 2012)

александр 76 написал(а):


> Мне вот интересно мнение ваше Александр Т!!Почему я обратившись к нашим специалистам в Украине (не буду называть их имена)все однозначно сказали операция..и я спрашивав у них неужели нет консервативного лечения..все отвечали нет..вам ничего не поможет..ответьте пожалуйста мне на это


Да потому что и Украина и Россия порой всегда отстает в научном развитии от остального мира и многие лечат по доисторическим стандартам )) а наука не стоит на месте..

И в отличие от наших стран, там эту проблему действительно изучают )))


----------



## Uleys (24 Дек 2012)

АлександрТ написал(а):


> Главный совет это возвращаться к обычной жизни и не зацикливаться на проблеме, не сидеть на форумах и не искать чудо ))) как сказал по моему Фрейд,излечение через осознание ) а осознание здесь одно, эта проблема не такая глобальная и страшная, как многие думают ))


Как мне показалось, Вы тоже сидите на этом форуме) А какой процент выписанных Вами пациентов возвращается к Вам вновь с теми же проблемами через какое-то время?

про "незацикливание" на проблеме-согласен. Однако, если тебе нельзя делать то, что другим можно (например прыгать, поднимать тяжести) то оно как-то само собою возвращаешься к вопросу:"А что же делать, чтоб не только к докторам больше не ходить по этому вопросу, а еще и спокойно делать то, что делают окружающие? И без последствий?" Как-то так. И я не думаю, что кто-либо, пролечившийся у Вас, с грыжей миллиметров под 10 в L5S1, и далее следующий Вашим советам "не зацикливаться" смог как-то продвинуться к полноценной жизни.


----------



## александр 76 (24 Дек 2012)

АлександрТ написал(а):


> Да потому что и Украина и Россия порой всегда отстает в научном развитии от остального мира и многие лечат по доисторическим стандартам )) а наука не стоит на месте..
> 
> И в отличие от наших стран, там эту проблему действительно изучают )))


ну хорошо...чтобы вы мне прописали ..что делать..диагноз грыжа секвестр l5-s1 16 мм и две верхние небольшие до 7 мм ..спондилартроз.. и куча разного хлама ..1/3 спинного мозга перекрыта по заключениям МРТ..мне вот интересно ваше мнение...ходить не мог..правая нога отказала..ответ можно в личку..или вы сочтетесь тоже на доисторические стандарты


----------



## Александр Ткачев (24 Дек 2012)

Я в отпуске )) мне можно )) не считал процент, но возвраты есть, реальность такова что многое зависит не от меня, а от дальнейшей жизни пациента и это я не в силах предугадать ) а вот вам реальный случай, бабушка 72 лет вернулась через месяц вместе с болями )) но как оказалось она стала присядать по 30 раз утром и вечером, так как вычитала где то что именно 60 присяданий в день закрепят достигнутый результат ))


----------



## александр 76 (24 Дек 2012)

АлександрТ написал(а):


> Ну вот есть старый пример https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/11258/


хотелось бы конкретный пример....числаМРТ и результаты..как выставляют некоторые люди...



АлександрТ написал(а):


> Я в отпуске )) мне можно )) не считал процент, но возвраты есть, реальность такова что многое зависит не от меня, а от дальнейшей жизни пациента и это я не в силах предугадать ) а вот вам реальный случай, бабушка 72 лет вернулась через месяц вместе с болями )) но как оказалось она стала присядать по 30 раз утром и вечером, так как вычитала где то что именно 60 присяданий в день закрепят достигнутый результат ))


то есть если я сейчас приседаю ..это плохо??..и слово "возврат"как бы некрасиво со слов врачей..а то как бы на предпринимательство  похоже


----------



## Александр Ткачев (24 Дек 2012)

александр 76 написал(а):


> хотелось бы конкретный пример....числаМРТ и результаты..как выставляют некоторые люди...
> 
> 
> то есть если я сейчас приседаю ..это плохо??..и слово "возврат"как бы некрасиво со слов врачей..а то как бы на предпринимательство похоже


Там все есть и числа и конкретный пример )) И таких примеров сотни и тысячи )) Там далеко не уникальный случай )
Если вам 72 года и вы приседаете по 60 раз, то да, плохо ))
Я вижу вы себе слабо представляете роль медицины в здоровье человека.. Так вот роль ее процентов 20-30%, а остальное это окружающая среда и вы сами.
Некрасиво это врать пациентам, а возврат, повторное обращение...как ни назови, они были, есть и будут у всех, в разном количестве конечно  )))) (см. роль медицины) 
И опять вы где-то начитались фантастики ))) Медицина с момента ее основания всегда была предпринимательством, когда врачи продавали действительно качественные и научно-честные (на то время) знания человеку.. Сейчас конечно в некоторых случаях это приобретает масштаб обмана и отъема денег у населения, но "шарлатаны" были всегда  )))... Привыкли же все говорить что здоровье самое дорогое что у нас есть )))) Вот так вот )))


----------



## Александр Ткачев (24 Дек 2012)

Uleys написал(а):


> про "незацикливание" на проблеме-согласен. Однако, если тебе нельзя делать то, что другим можно (например прыгать, поднимать тяжести) то оно как-то само собою возвращаешься к вопросу:"А что же делать, чтоб не только к докторам больше не ходить по этому вопросу, а еще и спокойно делать то, что делают окружающие? И без последствий?" Как-то так. И я не думаю, что кто-либо, пролечившийся у Вас, с грыжей миллиметров под 10 в L5S1, и далее следующий Вашим советам "не зацикливаться" смог как-то продвинуться к полноценной жизни.


Вот как раз на снимках была грыжа 1,1 и на 1/2 перекрывающая см канал ).. через два месяца стала 0,9, а еще через четыре месяца 0,5.. Полноценная жизнь не состоит из прыжков и поднятия тяжестей )).. А состоит из физического и душевного комфорта )), так вот на данном примере этого удалось )) А если вы спросите насколько этого хватит? Я отвечу что ни я, ни кто другой этого не может знать.. Се ля ви ))


----------



## дрон43 (24 Дек 2012)

Человек создал тему,а темка перешла во флуд.Не проще создать отдельную и спорить там до умопомрачения.


----------



## Александр Ткачев (24 Дек 2012)

дрон43 написал(а):


> Человек создал тему,а темка перешла во флуд.Не проще создать отдельную и спорить там до умопомрачения.


Не могу не согласится ))) тема уже давно вышла за пределы, поэтому пора с этим заканчивать ) больше писать в этой теме не буду )


----------



## Uleys (24 Дек 2012)

АлександрТ написал(а):


> . Полноценная жизнь не состоит из прыжков и поднятия тяжестей )).. А состоит из физического и душевного комфорта )), так вот на данном примере этого удалось )) А если вы спросите насколько этого хватит? Я отвечу что ни я, ни кто другой этого не может знать.. Се ля ви ))


Ну конечно не состоит, доктор, конечно. А если у Вас ребенок или даже двое? А если основная Ваша работа как-то связана с поднятием пускай даже небольших тяжестей? А если Вам 30 лет и вы любите активные виды спорта? И это и есть составляющие Вашего физического и душевного комфорта?


----------



## Александр Ткачев (24 Дек 2012)

Я не буду спорить в этой теме, мы уже вышли за грани ) создайте другую тему если хочется поговорить со мною )


----------



## Uleys (24 Дек 2012)

мне хочется, чтоб Вы глупости не советовали людям.


----------



## Александр Ткачев (24 Дек 2012)

Uleys написал(а):


> мне хочется, чтоб Вы глупости не советовали людям.


Основная ваша проблема в том, что вы еще верите в сказки, и вы не одна такая, люди во все времена хотели верить в чудеса и отказывались принимать жизнь такой как она есть )) а реальность гораздо суровее


----------



## александр 76 (26 Дек 2012)

АлександрТ написал(а):


> Основная ваша проблема в том, что вы еще верите в сказки, и вы не одна такая, люди во все времена хотели верить в чудеса и отказывались принимать жизнь такой как она есть )) а реальность гораздо суровее


даа..молодой юноша(врач)..мы детки верующие в сказки..которые вылечились сами...и думаем головами словами..кстати мы познакомились здесь...а вот все..ну вы то врачи ладно..вы "предприниматели"бабки рубите каждый день но люди!!клиенты ваши..они вообще мозгом не хотят думать..штампуют темы одни и те же...плачутся..делают себя инвалидами(за свои же деньги вашими руками)..такчто дорогие пациенты режьте себя..жрите все подряд..и будет вам счастье


----------

